# Recent Joys



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

It's been days and days since I recorded my thoughts on any music, so I'll just mention some of the highlights here.

One surprise to me was Saint-Saens' Piano Concerto #4. It's not as famous as #5, but they're both available on a highly-praised edition of Hyperion's Romantic Piano Concerto series, which has also been re-released in the pink series.










Here is the pink series version, which is missing 1/2 of the music from the above, but includes #4 and #5:










I'd get the 2-disk set, because I've found that whenever I opt for the smaller thing somewhere down the line I inevitably find myself wanting something from the bigger thing.

Anyway, #4 is a beautiful work that, it seems to me, deserves a little more love, if not from the critics with their obscure theoretical concerns, at least from the popular audience with our simple love of beautiful music.










I haven't listened to the Spohr yet, but years from now I will recall how Paganini's violin concerto changed my life. A lot of the snobs out there like to say that Hilary Hahn is just a pretty face, but that is absolutely ridiculous in the worst way. Any time anyone says that, you have my full permission to break their nose - if your bare hand won't suffice, a stick or a brick will do the job. If they still won't change their mind, there really is nothing we can do for them. We could have in the 17th century, when blood was not so precious. But in these times, we have to pretend to be above all that.

It's a truly lovely violin concerto, one that I look forward to hearing many times in the coming years. Not quite Bruch, but then nothing is.










I was not expecting that to be as good as it is. Somehow I have "misunderestimated" 18th century piano works, as though Beethoven and Chopin showed us what we're really supposed to do with a piano. Well, they did, but even if Mozart doesn't get the most out of a modern piano, his music is consistently delightful. A lot of highlights there.










Strictly speaking this isn't new to me, but I listened to it again recently and my appreciation for it just swoll up like a balloon in Dixie. Now I already appreciated it, but really, really, that woman could sing, and those are some excellent selections.










This will be my last one for now, and I'm putting it here primarily for the Lord Nelson Mass. Nothing against the Gloria or the Zadok, I just haven't paid attention to them yet. But the Haydn is a really nice piece of music.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Interesting selection as usual, science.

I haven't heard Saint-Saen's 4th piano concerto in years, but I did have it years ago on the Naxos label played by Idil Biret. I remember it as quite an innovative work - eg. no breaks between the movements, and no tempo markings for some of them. We often picture Saint-Saens as an arch-conservative, especially for his hissing and cursing at the premiere of Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_ later in his life. But as a young man, Saint-Saens was part of the avant-garde, along with his friends Liszt and Wagner.

I also agree with you regarding Hilary Hahn, she not only a great virtuoso but also a great artist. I haven't heard the recording you've posted above, but I especially love her recording of the Schoenberg concerto. This was a work that the great Heifetz declared unplayable. This doesn't mean that Hahn is greater than him, but she's definitely more flexible. She talks in the liner notes on how learning the Schoenberg concerto made her reassess the possibilities of her instrument, especially in terms of technique.

I've also been getting into Haydn. I haven't heard the _Lord Nelson Mass_, but I've recently "discovered" _The Creation_. What a marvellous and uplifting work! I'll try to get to a performance of it here in Sydney later this month. Speaking of which, last year I saw a performance of Vivaldi's _Gloria_, and it is indeed glorious. There was much more to this guy than the _Four Seasons_, although I've come to love that as well...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

You've inspired me to listen to her recording of the Schoenberg concerto again - and there is nothing better to get from a fellow fan than that kind of inspiration.

I, on the other hand, haven't heard _The Creation_ in years. I have the Naxos, which someone on this site - maybe you? - recently praised. I'll break it out.

My next big exploration will be Handel's organ concertos. I've had the Preston/Pinnock set here next to my computer for days and days, and I'm feeling irresponsible. But then I'll dig that Naxos up!


----------

